# A quand un iChat pour nos amis sous windows?



## eric_d (29 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

je fais pas mal de vidéoconférence avec mes frères qui sont sous PC (eh oui ils sont à 500 km de moi)........

en attendant Skype version 2,0 pour Mac avec la video, pourquoi notre cher Steve ne developpe pas un iChat pour PC?

c'est si difficile que ça?

mes frères ne veulent pas acheter un Mac.....ils en ont marre de AIM 5,5 et moi de aMsn 0,95.....

allez Steve.....un petit iChat pour PC.......

;-)


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

Autant il n'y a pas grand intérêt à développer les autres iApps pour Windows (sinon, plus personne ne switche), autant iChat devrait l'être, un peu comme Quicktime ou iTunes, car son absence ne dérange pas trop les PCistes, elle fait surtout du tort aux MacUsers, qui se retrouvent avec une zolie application, qui ne sert pas à grand chose...
A contrario, la présence d'iChat sur PC ne ferait pas de tort à Apple, justement, ce serait une publicité gratuite pour Apple...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Apple va porter son plus mauvais logiciel !!!


----------



## pattes (21 Octobre 2007)

ichat donc sera présent sous windows pour les boot campeurs ! :love:


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


>



Ah, toi aussi ?


----------



## Lannoy29 (22 Octobre 2007)

Y a un truc que j'ai du mal à piger, la vidéoconférence d'iChat fonctionne du côté obs... pardon pc, via AIM. Si les mac users ne le savent pas, comment arriver à faire comprendre aux pc users qu'avec AIM ils peuvent faire de la vidéo avec nous??

Pourtant, celle comptabilité n'est pas nouvelle! Elle existe depuis la version 5.5 d'AIM (la 6.1 est la version actuelle). La seule restriction - mais je peux me tromper - est le multi-videochat.

Amicalement.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2007)

pattes a dit:


> ichat donc sera présent sous windows pour les boot campeurs ! :love:


Le canigou ça se fume pas!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Le probleme c'est que msn rafle tout en matiere de messagerie instantanée c'est bien ça le probleme les jeunes ce qui connaissent le plus c'est msn ou Wlm.

ils vont pas chercher ailleurs d'ailleurs c'est bien dommage , je suis un récent switcher mac franchement dans la visite guidée ichat m'a bien plus mais faute de contact qui utilise msn ou qui ont pas de mac , je me suis jamais servie de cette application , elle prend plus de place qu'autre chose dans un coin du DD

Ce qui serais interressant c'est que Ichat sois compatible multi protocole un peu comme WLM avec Yahoo

faut pas rêver je pense pas que steve va negocier avec Bill

ce que je trouve un peu mauvais genre on leur file des bonnes applications comme quicktime et itunes quand je vois leur msn messenger 6 , ll pourrais quand meme faire des efforts moi je serais apple , je ferais un embarquo contre microsoft on vous donne le gateau vous nous donnez de la merde maintenant on vous donne plus rien ce serais ça ma politique parce que office 2008 il est quand meme decevant par rapport a office 2007 sur Pc


----------

